# L.A. Group looking for one or two more players



## Canaan (Aug 16, 2007)

*Campaign No. 1:*

Killer (as in totally awesome...and no, it's not me) DM.  Totally social city setting game.  gritty world.  everyone's trying to claw their way up from the sewers just to earn a few silver in this unforgiving world.  The guilds are powerful and ruthless.  Even the church is in the business of making money.  We play every other Saturday in Culver City.  

Current Characters:

Level 7 Male Human Diviner.  Slightly touched and has unpredictable diplomacy skills.  Buzzard familiar named Beezelbrox.  Owns an alchemist shop that he currently runs out of his friend's apartment because he's on the lamb.

Level 7 Female ??? Noble.  Bored rich girl.  Recently found out she's a ???  Adapting.  Currently adjusting to having buzzard droppings on her rugs and learning ways to ventilate putrid alchemical smells from her tiny apartment.  Trying to recover her inheritance after her family estate was obliterated by an angry Evoker who was hell bent on utterly destroying her father, a highly regarded and powerful member of the Divination Tower and the Conjuration Tower.  Father and mother recently killed.  

Respond to this post or email me.  Next game: September 8 at Noon.

*Campaign No. 2:*

New campaign that will be played in Culver City/Hollywood every other saturday or sunday.  It will be set in grim and gritty homebrew campaign world with the following expectations/elements:

_1.  Heavy emphasis on role-playing and not so much on combat (though 
there will be a decent amount of combat)._ 

_2.  The character selection process will be simplified. _  The game is designed to discourage the "20 level progression expectation at 1st level."  For example, at character creation, characters should not be planned with the expectation that at 8th level the character will go to "prestige class X," then at 12th level the character will go to 
"prestige class Y," etc.  For starters, only the core classes in the PHB 
will be available for play.  Additionally, this is Turgos, so there are 
race limitations as well.  Basically, Human, Halfling, Dwarf and 
Half-Orc are available PC races.  No tieflings and aasimars, no genasi, 
no elves, no Pun-Puns.  I am trying to keep it simple (like in the old 
days).  There will be prestige classes and we can talk about them 
individually, but not every organization in every splat book made for 
3.5 exists in Turgos at this time.  And I have an inherent bias against some prestige classes that grant crazy powers with no real explanation or flavor or with flavor that does not fit in the world and has to be shoe-horned in to fit.  But this shouldn't be 
a problem, since the emphasis will be on role-playing.   

_3.  I expect this to be a long term game._  In fact, this is a necessity. 
When I run a game, I put a lot of time and effort into it.  If a game I run were to end prematurely because people get bored or lose interest, it would make me feel like all of the time and effort I put into the creation of this experience was for naught.  And in past games I've played in, I've noticed a person or two has stayed in a game long after they were bored with it and instead of hurting the feelings of the DM, they stayed too long and 
resented the game or DM.  So if you are the type to get bored of a game or character every few months, this might not be the game for you.  

_4.  The world will be dark and gritty, but not hopeless._  Humanity is 
fractured and depraved.  The wilderness is untamed.  Traveling outside 
of a settlement at night is death.  There are bastions of light if the 
characters choose to look for them.  But there is no faith.  There are 
no priests or paladins.  Magic is not only scarce, it is feared.  But it 
is powerful. Rangers, Barbarians, Wizards, Druids, Fighters and rogues would excel in 
this game.  

_5.  Characters should start with a general idea of what basic class they 
want to have at 1st level._  But we are starting when the characters are 
all 8 years old.  We will play a session at that age, advance 2 years and 
play a session at that age, advance 2 years and play a session at that 
age, advance 2 years and play a session at that age.  Each time we advance, the 
characters get new skills/feats, etc.  At the end of that last session, 
your character will be 1st level, but it will be the equivalent of 1st 
level with 2 bonus levels that don't count for purposes of level adjustment, etc. 
The idea is to shape the personalities of the characters while they are 
young and play though some of those experiences. 

If you are interested in playing this game, let me know.  If you 
have friends that might be interested (keeping the expectations in 
mind), let me know.  If there isn't enough interest, I will withdraw the 
offer.  But I thought it to be a good time to feel everyone out.  If you 
have specific expectations in mind that you would like to discuss with 
me, feel free.  I'd really like to know what your expectations are and 
to come to a mutual understanding before anyone commits. 

Cheers


----------



## Canaan (Aug 22, 2007)

We can even take 3 new players.  I see lots of views but not replies.  Are there any homeless players?  (And by homeless, I mean without a game to play in.  Because you know I'm not too interested in spending a day with an actual homeless person.  No.  Not really.  No.)


----------



## Canaan (Sep 5, 2007)

bump.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 11, 2007)

Campaign No. 2 is now full.  We could still use 1 or 2 players in Campaign No. 1 (it's the same campaign described by Jim Pinto on this board).

Thanks for all the interest!


----------



## Kakatal (Sep 19, 2007)

*I'd like in.*

I'm up for Camp #1 if there is still room. Please email me guillianink@hotmail.com

2 sounds fun as well but its full


----------



## Kakatal (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you still looking? This ppost looks fresh.


----------



## Kakatal (Oct 3, 2007)

oops nvm


----------

